# Deputy Sheriff Michael Sean Thomas



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]




















[/TD][TD]Deputy Sheriff Michael Sean Thomas 
*Bibb County Sheriff's Office
Georgia*
End of Watch: Sunday, May 25, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* 26
*Tour of Duty:* 8 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Motorcycle accident
*Date of Incident:* Saturday, April 26, 2008
*Weapon Used*: Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Deputy Michael Thomas died of injures he sustained one month earlier when his Department motorcycle collided with a pick-up truck.

Deputy Thomas was on patrol and traveling west on Emery Highway. As he approached the Lakeside Road a pick-up truck pulled out in front of him. Deputy Thomas struck the truck and was thrown from his motorcycle. He was taken to The Medical Center of Central Georgia, where he died one month later from his injuries.

Deputy Thomas had served with the Bibb County sheriff's Office for eight years.
Agency Contact Information
Bibb County Sheriff's Office
668 Oglethorpe Street
Macon, GA 31201

Phone: (478) 746-9441

_*Please contact the Bibb County Sheriff's Office for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Funeral Set for Fallen Georgia Deputy

*ASHLEY TUSAN JOYNER*
_The Macon Telegraph, Ga._

Funeral services will be held Friday for Michael Sean Thomas, a Bibb County sheriff's deputy who died Sunday from injuries received in an April motorcycle wreck, the sheriff's office announced Tuesday.
Thomas had remained in critical condition at The Medical Center of Central Georgia for weeks. He was 32.
Services are scheduled at 11 a.m. at Macon City Auditorium, 415 First St. in downtown Macon. Interment will be at Macon Memorial Park Cemetery, 3969 Mercer University Drive.
An eight-year veteran of the sheriff's office, Thomas was a member of the Bibb County Sheriff's Office SWAT team and the Bibb Sheriff's Honor Guard. He was also an emergency medical technician and former firefighter with the Macon-Bibb County Fire Department.
He died from injuries sustained when his motorcycle collided with a pickup April 26 near the intersection of Emery Highway and Lakeside Road.
Levi Bonner, 49, the truck's driver, was attempting to access Lakeside Road after crossing Emery Highway when he hit Thomas' motorcycle, according to authorities.
Bonner and his passenger received minor injuries. It was determined that Bonner had failed to yield.
The accident remains under investigation, and no charges have been filed.
Thomas' death marks the second fatal accident involving an on-duty Bibb County deputy in less than six months. Deputy Chad McDonald, 29, died following a collision with a sport utility vehicle Dec. 19 on Ga. 247.
"It's tough. We've lost two good men through accidents. These were very good officers, very good men that took their duties seriously," Bibb County Sheriff Jerry Modena said. "It's a tragic incident in terms of the loss, in terms of what they meant to their families and to the citizens they served. Deputy Thomas will be greatly missed."
Thomas, a Macon native, was a 1993 graduate of Central High School, where he served as captain on the high school's honor guard and rifle team.
He was an accomplished black belt instructor in tae kwon do, was a certified scuba diver and was former president of the Warner Robins Jaycees baseball team.
Thomas is survived by his mother, Jackie Cotton Thomas of Macon; his father, Eddie Thomas of Macon; a daughter, Amanda Nicole Thomas of St. Augustine, Fla.; a son, Austin Alexander Thomas of Byron; a grandmother and several aunts, uncles and cousins.

Information From:_The Macon Telegraph_


----------

